# Help Me Be Lazy



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright all, but while cranking down the stabilizer jacks today I had a brainstorm. Has anyone chopped the handle off of the crank tool for use with a cordless drill? I'm thinking of buying a second handle, cutting it off about 6" up from the socket, and maybe even grinding in some notches so the drill can grab better. Any input from the experts???


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> Alright all, but while cranking down the stabilizer jacks today I had a brainstorm. Has anyone chopped the handle off of the crank tool for use with a cordless drill? I'm thinking of buying a second handle, cutting it off about 6" up from the socket, and maybe even grinding in some notches so the drill can grab better. Any input from the experts???


Well, yeah! You don't really expect us ol' farts to be all bent over cranking those critters, do you?

How to do it depends on the ends. If your crank has a socket on the end, drop by Harbor Freight and pick up an adaptor to go into your drill, then just use an extension and socket. I have dedicated ones from my excess tool stocks. If I run into someone with a welder, I will tack it all into one piece. If you have the cross-bar sort of end, your plan sounds fine. I use an 18V Ryobi. Works great, and is real handy to have around for all sorts of driving and drilling.

Sluggo


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> Great wife, *2 Kids; b7, g11*


Our stablizers lower automatically. Our power stablizers lower as soon as the kids exit the tow vehicle. No need for technology.

Ed


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I picked up an extra 17mm deep socket and cut the notches in each side with a cutting wheel. Up and down quick and easy.

J


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DW got me a cordless drill and adaptor for Christmas. Sure works great! That, plus my Atwood jack and I'm good to go!

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just use a 3/4" socket on the cordless drill. You can buy a set of adapters at the hardware store to connect the drill to the socket.


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought an extra crank handle and cut it off and made the end that goes in the drill hexagonal so the drill would grip it. Works fine if I can remember to put the drill in the TT


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My camper came with 2 cranks. The first thing I did when I got home was cut one of the off for the drill. The shaft is approx. 3/8", so it is a perfect fit in just about any drill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm using the Armstrong stabilizer crank, the same brand I use for the tongue jack. Trouble free and always dependable.









Bill


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

This is why I love this place...you guys ARE the experts. I never thought of the socket, I think it'll be cheaper than the $20 they want for another crank handle. Maybe this way I'll be able to get the dw to lower the stabs for me...well, its a nice thought at least!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I did just that, bought another crank and cut the handle off. I then grinded fours sides so the cordless drill could get a bite on it and it works great. I keep the other one in the TT just in case my battery dies.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

mik0445

That's my sons job which he does and likes to do

willie


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

willie226 said:


> mik0445
> 
> That's my sons job which he does and likes to do
> 
> willie


Willie,
I would send my kids to do it, but they're usually too busy chasing the dog or swattin skeeters to want to help out, or my favorite, pestering me about when we can build a fire.

Mike


----------

